# DW788 Type 1 CL deal...good price?



## ol104 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey guys, been wanting to get a decent scroll saw for a while now. Was looking at getting a 788 new or a used Hegner or RBI. Excaliber is out of price range. I came across a CL deal for. Type 1 788 today for $95. I have heard that the type 1 is actually the preferred model due to it being made in Canada even though it is probably 7-8 years old? Any specific items I should check on the saw before buying. Plan to do a nickel test while running but any other areas of concern?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

That is a steal but don't count on the nickle test working on a scroll saw very good. The stand alone is $100.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I also got a DW788 (with stand) off of CL for $100.00….
I felt that I had stolen the saw!!!

As long as it runs and doesn't explode, I would buy it. I would look to see that the castings and such are not broken. For the most part, were there problems, replacement parts wouldn't be prohibitive & you would still have a great saw for a very good price.

If you haven't driven like a bat outta he!! to go get that saw….
STOP READING THIS POST!!! ;^)


----------



## ol104 (Dec 17, 2012)

Got the saw. In pristine condition! Gentleman was downsizing his home and wanted to sell off his deceased wife's hobby tools. It was used for small craft work. She has been gone for 8 years so it is a good bet the saw was used very little. Turned the saw on and the blade was jumping all over the place. Little concerned until I realized the blade had snapped/separated. Once blade removed, saw ran perfectly. No stand but I was probably going to build my own stand anyways. Also purchased a set of turning calipers that need an evaporust bath.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats!
Ya know what they say….
No pictures, it didn't happen!!

Enjoy your new toy, err tool!!!


----------

